# My Johnson ain't what it used to be. . .



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Check range of motion of the throttle at the carb with and without remote cables attached.
Check for play in the control cables and that the cable ends are still snug to the core wire.
Verify that the cable ends have not slipped on the core wire. Only held by a set screw.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

I am all for the south, and love the TV show "Swamp People", but come on man!

I just got a dang ol' whatchamacall-it head throbbin like you you you you shot off a 10 gauge too close to your ear wife nagging atchya all da time an dat truck be breaken doen on ya so ya bust yo nukles up to tuwn a rench an seemin' to always git a bloody nuckel cuz o' it.... yeah, one of dem der uhhhh....uhh
migranes.

ENGLISH PLEASE


----------



## cmtullis (May 13, 2010)

Brett, I b'lieve that was the ticket. I jes' needed to do a thorough check of all the set-screw connections to the cables an' make sure they were cinched down good an' tight. Obviously, there were a few minor adjustments to make also too, since I had to git the throttle control pushin' cable from the git-go rather than gittin' better'n half-way forward afore enny diff'rence was noticed. Of course, I 'spect I'll have to do a wee bit more fahn tunin' on the water this weekend since a body cain't attain perfection in the garage.

I am right indebted to you, Brett.

Now, CT. I cain't unnerstand a lick of that jibberish you posted. It 'pears to me that you must've been smote in the head somethin' fierce. Quit stutterin' an' come on out with it, mah friend.

As fer the migraine headache you state you get from readin', jes' try not to rush too fast through the words. It's a lazy, hillbilly accent that one is s'posed to _saunter_ through rather than trot or jog. Despite the name, I am only an _honorary_ ****-ass.

I do thank you fer the advice, an' I shall continue to refrain from postin' too often in sech vernacular. However, sometimes the bug jes' bites me awful hard, sorta lahk one of them yaller flies in the Okefenokee, and it is more'n a struggle to resist the temptation. (But I *never* slur mah words. No matter _how_ many snake bites I claim fer the day. )


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i can believe 30-32 but 40 + mph out of a 25 hp?.... if thats so i need a tune up


----------



## cmtullis (May 13, 2010)

> i can believe 30-32 but 40 + mph out of a 25 hp?....  if thats so i need a tune up



Keep in mind that the 40+ readin' came from our GPS while we were headin' _downstream_ during a release from the dam upstream. That coulda made fer a diff'rence of ennywhere from 4 to 7 miles an hour on the GPS readin'. So, after review of the data, an' considerin' the conditions, I reckon the best accurate readin' I ever got in still water would put me in the mid-thirties at best when I'm the onliest one in the boat.

So, yeah. The 42 MPH readin' is correct, but it's sorta lahk figgerin' an aircraft's top speed an' includin' a favorable tailwind in your calculations.

An' Brett. . . Don't you go a-thinkin' fer a minute that I ain't seen you hollerin' at us to quit squabblin' over a measly forty mile-an-hour, an' your mention of hittin' 80 MPH with your 9.9! (And on I-95, no less! ) I jes' wasn't in a position to do enny typin' at the time, because I wanted to ask you what kinda prop' you were usin' when you was a-runnin' that boat on the Innerstate! My propeller gets busted all to Hades ever' single time it hits asphalt!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Y'er hitting the asphalt?  :-?

There's the reason y'er only gettin' a measly 40...
y'er boat's sitting too low on the trailer!
When towing ya' gotta keep that skeg an' prop from scrapin'!

                                  

Tha't 'splains all the gouges in the pavement I saw the last time I passed through y'er neck of the woods.
Here I wuz thinkin' some farmer had been draggin' his harrow down the road.

                                     [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

No, my friend Swamp Angle had thrown one of his empty flagons on the floor of the car and it was stuck under the gas pedal, preventing him from mashing it harder!


----------



## Chris_Smith (Apr 1, 2012)

Too good not to read all the way through. Go back and read it again...  I think your on the right trail with the throttle linkage check for play and adjust. Good luck.


----------

